# New EU Bail out deal too late for Ireland?



## plastic10 (12 Dec 2010)

Hi

Cant post link but check out BBC business website.

Cant believe this is true


----------



## chrisboy (12 Dec 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-11978495

There's the link.


----------



## Westie123 (13 Dec 2010)

"However, with European banks dangerously undercapitalised, European  leaders feared that a default by the Irish banks could trigger a  Europe-wide banking crisis."

This quote from the BBC News article is the essence of what is going on. This "bailout" has damn all to to do with helping Ireland and is all to to do with saving the necks of the big European banks.
It's shocking to think that a bogman like Healy-Rae (among others) has the say to send this country into EU asset stripping and debt slavery next Wednesday, and I would hazard a guess that a big percentage of the adult population do not even know that such a vote is happening.


----------



## PaddyW (13 Dec 2010)

I'm a Kerry man, as is Healy-Rae. I find his actions disgraceful and consider him an embarrassment. He's all about himself and his local area when he should be copping the **** on and realising this is a national problem. Sad thing is he'll probably get re-elected because of looking after his own.


----------



## frankmac (13 Dec 2010)

PaddyW said:


> I'm a Kerry man, as is Healy-Rae. I find his actions disgraceful and consider him an embarrassment. He's all about himself and his local area when he should be copping the **** on and realising this is a national problem. Sad thing is he'll probably get re-elected because of looking after his own.


 
Its worse than that! Its probably his son that ius going to get elected.


----------



## Bronte (13 Dec 2010)

Actually this is great news.  If the Treaties have to changed then an Irish referendum is required.  Then we can say to the EU we wish to renegotiate our loan on favourable terms and we can say to the Irish government at that time we will not vote yes until you make NAMA transparent.


----------



## Westie123 (13 Dec 2010)

But don't you think that the EU will do everything in their power to re-negotiate the treaty so as not to have a referendum. We probably will be told that this is allowed under some obscure clause in Lisbon 2. 
In any event if a referendum has to be called, it will be too late for us, as our pension reserve fund and other assets will be firmly in the grip of the IMF/EU at that stage.


----------



## serotoninsid (13 Dec 2010)

PaddyW said:


> I'm a Kerry man, as is Healy-Rae. I find his actions disgraceful and consider him an embarrassment. He's all about himself and his local area when he should be copping the **** on and realising this is a national problem. Sad thing is he'll probably get re-elected because of looking after his own.


True - but thats where _personal responsibility_ kicks in.  And it doesn't all rest with Healy-Rae's constituents.  There are many other examples..eg. Lowry, Martin Cullen (sorry...but the E-voting machine fiasco - should have resulted in them not returning him to D.E.)...and many others.  People have voted them in on 'parish pump' political mindset.  

Representation levels (per head of population) has to go down - have heard numerous politicians advocate this in radio interviews - but turkeys don't vote for christmas.  Recently heard Luke 'Ming' Flannagan being interviewed - with him having the same suggestion for councillors ie. reduce the numbers.

(sorry if veering off topic)


----------

